# please help identify mt piranha



## Butterflyboi (Jul 31, 2005)

I got this piranha of from a friend who bought it at textile aquarium in Lowell MA.The guy who he bought it it from told him it was a tern.But to me it looks like a caribe.What do you guys think?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Definately a Caribe.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Agree


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

No question about that one.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

cariba~!


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

Pygocentrus cariba


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a P. Caribe


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

red belly for sure.....

J/k it is already answered :rasp:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ID complete

Closed.


----------

